# *urgent* Lian Li PC-A70B I/O problem



## chickenboy (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got a Lian Li PC-A70B case and went to put my 780i mobo in it only to find that the rear I/O panel (supplied by EVGA) does not line up with the ports on the mobo! The ports are to far to the left (about 1/4 inch) and I can not move them over to get centered in the holes. Please help! I do not want to set up anything else untill I get this resolved.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

it should line up. might take a little bit of pushing, but they will. it depends how you know where the motherboard is though. the PCI slots are not going to be right next to the case holes, a little bit off. try removing the motherboard, put in the standoffs, put in the slot from the inside, then line up the motherboard with the correct standoffs. should work out


----------



## chickenboy (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, after about an hour of working at it, I got them in the holes. I guess the removable mobo tray was slightly bent :-/


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

that would be a problem. glad you got it figured out though


----------

